# Archery Fun Stuff



## XXXBowHo

*More Fun Stuff*

*Top Ten Reasons a Bow Makes a Great Lover * 

10. She is thin and has nice curves.
9. She is modelled in magazines.
8. She'll go hunting with you.
7. She can handle lots of "shots" and still have good "sight."
6. She'll make you stand up straight and work out.
5. If you buy her accessories, she'll quiet down.
4. When she gains weight it doesn't show.
3. She only gains weight if you "want" her to.
2. She is stable under tension.

and the #1 reason a bow makes a good lover:

1. If you pull her strings right, you can score!


*Top Ten Reasons a Bow DOES NOT Make a Great Lover * 

10. When she is new, your buddies want to test her. 
9. She's modelled in magazines with her measurements.
8. She'll go hunting with you.
7. She can handle her shots but you feel it the next morning.
6. She'll make you stand up straight and work out.
5. Unless you buy her accessories, she WON'T quiet down.
4. When she gains weight you feel it.
3. She loses weight only when you gain it.
2. She is always tense.

and the #1 reason a bow DOES NOT make a good lover:

1. Unless your name is Mathew or Martin, she is
labeled.


----------



## mackspeed

Thats good stuff BowHo. I,d leave some jokes but I fear they,ed be sensored worse than a Wal-Mart CD.


----------



## XXXBowHo

Mack,

That's OK, if you wanna post 'em just put "bleeps" in the appropriate places, 'kay!

"If it's gotta string, then I wanna fling." XXX Bow Ho


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Image Training* by XXX Bow Ho 

A Spring breeze chills the sweat on back
I'm a bit nervous but will I don't lack

I've stood on this line many times before
In rain and the wind, stiff, tired, and sore

My bowstring is frayed, not looking too good
But trust it will work as I know it should

My chest guard has got a few old sweat stains
But even with those it still stops the pain

I still use my silver Hoyt Avalon bow
It's scratched and it's beat but wouldn't you know

It got me this spot on this shooting line
Olympic trials with archers so fine

The whistle has blown, I'll do it again
I draw back my bow and aim at the ten

It all seems so calm, I seem so alone
My mind has no thoughts, I've gone in the zone

My bow arm is straight, my elbow up high
Using back tension, without thinking why

Sight pin is moving but I'm not concerned
"Do not force it in" is what I had learned

Coming to anchor, I hope not too quick
Timing is vital, I wait for the click

The shot before this has finished it's turn
The one in my quiver, it's time it will earn

The clicker goes off and then my release
My bow limb swings up, my body's at ease

Without knowing how, I feel it again
I look in my scope and see it's a ten!

The thrill that I feel, that bubbles inside
When I take my score, a grin I can't hide

The girl down the line doesn't matter to me
If we did our best, the outcome we'll see

The archers crowd 'round the victory stand
Awaiting their fate, announcements at hand

The champ from last year has just finished third
A new girl has won second I've heard

The name they called next, I didn't quite hear
The crowd parted for a girl from the rear

Before reaching the stand, the girl turned to me
"Are you not the one, Miss Aya La Brie?"

I nodded a yes, she raised up her hand
She pointed to me and said "take the stand!"

With tears in my eyes, surprise on my face
Not even knowing I'd just won first place!



A Spring breeze chills the sweat on my back
I'm no longer nervous, I now can relax

I stand on this line, three seconds remaining
I used up my time on my image training!


----------



## minotaure

*Riddle*

I had an arrow which was straight, 
I had an arrow which was bent, 
I chose to shoot the arrow which was bent, 
I didn't see which way it went.


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Little Arrow* by *XXX Bow Ho*  


Little arrow, little arrow 
Won't you tell your tale
How you find your little path 
to the target bale

Do you chose a compound 
to launch you on your way
Or is a recurve better 
Oh little arrow say

Are you short and fat 
with feathers or with vanes
Or do you have those curly wings 
on the X-10 name

Are you made of wood 
or one branch of bamboo
Or carbon wrapped composite 
with aluminum too

Oh my gosh, is it true 
you sometimes have a blade
To power you into a deer 
Is that how you were made

Or do you fly at foam 
that looks like 3-D critters
Or do you target paper 
with the golden centers 

Little arrow how you're made 
I guess it shouldn't matter 
As long as all my arrows 
hit the target in the center


----------



## SteveFSA

Great Stuff! Keep it up Bow Ho.


----------



## XXXBowHo

Just a few bumber stickers I picked up at a booth at the World Field Championships in Australia last year. Enjoy...


----------



## minotaure

*Cartoon*

The wrong way...


----------



## minotaure




----------



## bowhunter1

bowho did u write those yourself? they are very inspirational


----------



## XXXBowHo

BowHunter,

Yep, one of my hobbies is writing fun poetry. I get an idea and it usually ends up as prose. I am glad that you enjoy my humor. More is on the way... I also do image editting... he used to have a gun...

XXX Bow Ho


----------



## bowhunter1

very nice the guys i work with had that pic last deer season and put my head on the hunter yukyuk


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Excuses for one of "those" shots!*

I saw a T-shirt a few weeks ago with the *Top Ten Archery Excuses* and this is what it said:

1. I didn't have time to tune!
2. The sun was in my eyes!
3. I forgot to move my sight!
4. One of my arrows was bent!
5. I hit my armguard!
6. I moved my sight the wrong way!
7. The wind took my arrow!
8. I shot through my clicker!
9. My nocking point moved!
10. That was a good shot...
...it just didn't go in!

You will agree that these are good excuses for a... recurve.

How about the ones we all hear from the compound shooters? Feel free to add to this list I've started...not that I've ever "used" these before... 

1. I haven't timed my cams!
2. The cables stretched!
3. My D-loop slipped!
4. I nocked my arrow upside down!
5. I couldn't see the bubble!
6. The peep turned on me!
7. The fletch hit my cables!
8. There was too much glare on my scope!
9. My pins moved!
10. I didn't punch...
...my release went off before I was ready!


----------



## XXXBowHo

*XXX Bow Ho's Archery Dictionary*  

*brace height* - the highest stake on a field course where you lean over a cliff to shoot

*rest* - what you get when you are behind the slowest group on the course

*limbs* - what are always in the way of a clean shot

*target* - what you become when you are the best shot in your club

*tab* - what you pick up when you are not the best in your club

*release* - that exquisite feeling of relief you feel after holding your bow on the gold for two minutes

*target panic* - that horrible feeling of disgust after holding your bow on the gold for two minutes

*handle* - what you never have on your score

*eccentrics* - people who love their bow more than their spouse

*compound* – an archery range where eccentrics hide out from their spouses

*peep* - someone who inconspicuously watches their neighbor’s target

*scope* - someone who inconspicuously checks out their neighbor’s form

*shooting line* – that line on the target you try to clip with arrows as fat as your thumb 

*grip* - what you'd like to do to the judge’s throat when he calls a line-cutter a 9

*shaft* – what you ultimately get when you lose by one point because of that 9

*follow thru* – when you stand in a long line to turn in your score card 

*sight* – what you fail to have whenever you aim

*dry-fire* – what you never get in the afternoon in the Springtime

*quiver* – a reaction that only occurs when the whistle blows to start shooting

*nocks* – the hard ones you get that your coach insists will make you better

*gold* – what you ideally wish your trophy was plated with


----------



## XXXBowHo

Hey! Am I the only one out here?

Submit some of your archery related funny pics, embarassing experiences, jokes, poems etc...

OK, here's one. When I lived in Asia our tourney uniform consisted of a shooting shirt and a pleated tennis skirt. Well, this didn't agree with my compound.

During the only tourney I ever had video taken, my skirt got caught between the string and the cam of my compound while nocking my arrow. Needless to say, when I came to full draw...

XXX Bow Ho


----------



## bowhunter1

no i read ur items actually i try and read everything


----------



## Jari

This is maby not archery but i think the picture is great.


----------



## XXXBowHo

Jari, that's a great photo! Thanks!

Also here's a link to another thread that has a funny "excuse"

pinkarrow's clicker excuse


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Another Bow Ho Experience* 

I was on the line one day shooting an outdoor FITA in a local tourney in Yokohama, Japan.

The weather was ideal and shooting couldn't have been better. I was coming to full draw when I saw some big black thing fly out towards the target. I let down and peered down range. The judge's whistle blew and he shouted to hold the line. The shooter in front of me walked out and picked up his bowsight which had nearly made it down the field.

"I didn't know my sight was loose!" was his remark.

"Really?" I asked. But then I looked at his bow as he screwed the sight knob tight. He had a limb saver on every possible part of his bow. The riser, limbs, stabilizer, v-bars and even the sight mount itself! Now wonder he didn't realize his sight was loose!

A true testiment to products that work...maybe too well....


----------



## bowtech_babe

*My True Story*

This one is one of those you had to see to believe:

This was a few years back at an IBO tournament in Bedford, IN. I was following my boyfriend (now hubby) and his friend around the course. My husband and I reflect on this story from time to time because his friend died about 5 years ago.

Our friend was at full draw and taking aim at a deer target then outta the top of my field of vision I seen a leaf falling ever so gently. I ,at that point, was paying more attention to the leaf when it all of the sudden disappeared. As you can probably guess, through my binoculars I seen at leaf pinned against the target. Everyone in the group had the same bug eyed look as I.

I have seen many of arrows flung since and this has never happened since.

Samantha Smith


----------



## Jim C

the late George Helwig was refereeing the Ohio Outdoor and had to rule on two arrows that intersected before hitting the target. We asked him about his ruling (he let both reshoot as I recall) and he said it wasn't nearly as tough a call as the time when some guy pinned a bird to the target.

At the Arizona Cup, I understand that Janet Barrs missed the bale and pinned some rodent with her X10-someone chased the critter down and "retrieved the arrow". During the OR round, the announcer (sounds like something gt would do) issued a warning

Attention all varmints-take cover, Ms Barrs is on the line-or something similar


----------



## Marcus

At risk of turning this into a rodent blasting thread. 
One of the guys who shot on the Aussie Field team had his release go off while shooting at the club. The X10 cleared the target and into the swamp behind. He didn't bother looking for it. 
About 2 months later another club member found it in the now dry swamp, sticking out of a rabbit.
The X10 was fine.


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Another Bow Ho Experience* 

I was returning from the World Trials in San Diego a few weeks ago and was flying out of LAX. I checked in and was told to take my bags to be screened. I was waiting patiently while a TSA guy took swipes across my bow case and tested the swabs on a computer. 

Next thing I knew, some burly guard comes up to me and requests my ID. Then the police show up and start asking me questions about my bags, where I had been the last few days, and who packed my bags. I really got worried when they said they needed to run a background check on me and told me it would take awhile.

I asked the guard what this was all about and he told me they found a chemical that could potentially be used to make a bomb on/in my bow case! The first thought that ran through my panicked mind was the Woody's Arrow Lube because it has a kerosine smell. 

The guard then asked if I had been to a farm recently. A farm? I asked why and he told me that similar chemicals in fertilizer are used to make bombs. It then dawned on me that while shooting at the Olympic Training Center for the World Team Trials, it had misted every morning and I had laid my bow case in the wet grass. 

The guard explained my situation to the men testing my case. The police returned my ID and I was free to go. I nearly missed my plane, but atleast I didn't end up a terrorist.


----------



## Jim C

good thing you didn't have any of your swords with you-they would have thought that you were some killer Ninja from some B grade Chuck Norris Movie


----------



## XXXBowHo

Jim,

I could start a whole new thread on the stuff I went through with my swords at airports. Instead of the crazed white ninja...I am now the crazed white hunter... 

XXX Ninja


----------



## Jim C

I know what you speak of-I used to travel around the world with shotguns-England, Columbia Bolivia. When I told one customs agent that I had Skeet Guns (A pair of Kriegoff K-80 Olympic jobs) she asked me how I fit my SKIS into a 3 foot case 

I came back from London on September 10, 2001 with a pair of shotguns. A few days later would have been lots of fun. My flight bag gets singled out all the time for the explosive sniffer-now I just leave a federal ID on it and that sometimes works


----------



## LX_Shooter

Here ya go.....


----------



## LX_Shooter

One more for ya....


----------



## XXXBowHo

Helloooo.... out in archery cyber-range, there must be some archery funnies to be shared...

XXX Bow Ho


----------



## XXXBowHo

Ok, ok, I need to set the record straight....

It seems that I have become somewhat famous in the archery world  

But not for all the glorious reasons I would prefer... 

Like winning a GOLD MEDAL at the World Target Championships or even breaking a world record  

The very first question I get when people see me at tourneys is nothing like.... "Wow! How were the Worlds?" or "Are you excited about the gold?"  etc...

To my surprise, the one question I *ALWAYS* get is:

*"Weren't you COLD???" * 

Ahh, I see... In reference to my photo at full draw in the snow:

*XXX Bow Ho in the Snow* 

Then, of course, instead of retelling the play-by-play of the gold medal match or the momentous feeling of being atop of the podium with the US flag waving in the breeze... 

I must instead try to answer their question: *"Was I COLD?"* 

So...

I have attached a photo to answer your question: *"Weren't you COLD?"*


----------



## Jim C

many congrats Ninjabo(w)ho!!!!  . Great job with the recurve at nationals too


----------



## bowtech_babe

*These must be bored people?*

Got to be from Southern Ohio LMAO!!!!


----------



## Jim C

LOL-

good news-the officer is not going to ticket Bambi for not having a seat belt. Bad news-the guy at the drive through Mcdonalds is going to drop your burger on the ground.


----------



## tigrou

Crazier than XXXBowHo : Gladys Ingle !
Might you try that ?


----------



## XXXBowHo

*Awesome Pic!!! But....*

*I have done alot of flying (as the pilot) but I have yet to crawl out on the wing of my plane and fling a few. I'll stick to snowstorms, thank you!!!

BTW, what happens when she misses?*


----------



## XXXBowPimp

I also had my case scanned on the way to Nat and it set off the alamrs. There was explosive residue on the case. I borowed the case from the proshop owner and he had it in his hunting room, also where he reloads his rifle shells. I guess that will teach me to borrow a casenext time.

XXXBowPimp


----------



## tigrou

*Re: Awesome Pic!!! But....*



XXXBowHo said:


> BTW, what happens when she misses?[/B] [/B]


Hoping there was not so much crowd down ! But the story does not say if the arrows has been shot during or before the flight !!
I've found too one picture showing this lady playing tennis (without the ball, sorry) with a man on the upper wing of this plane !


----------



## doume

*Ferraille ...*

2003 French Field Championships

_ferraille_ means ... scrap iron


----------



## Jari

Huh that was close! 

//Jari


----------



## Jari

I found this one, be careful when you are biking


----------



## Mikie Day

The guy on the bike with the doe...I saw that pic in the local paper here last year...it took place (i believe) in the u.p. of Michigan in Escanaba

mikie


----------



## XXXBowHo

*This is so cute!!!*

I couldn't resist putting this wonderful sketch by ceciletoxo on the fun thread!

XXXBowHo


----------



## knobbysgirl

okay my funny story is not about archery, but it is still funny, and i thought you would get a kick out of it. Last weekend my husband (knobby) and I went duck hunting. It was our first night away from our new baby. Anyways, It was the first time that I have ever shot a shotgun. Knobby got me a charles daly 12 gauge, with a 18 in barrell. I shot it the first time a did great. i loved it. I went to load another shell and when i put it in I got my finger caught. The spring had come down on it. Knobby and I laughed forever. I am now a little more careful.


----------



## ceciletoxo

Two years ago, we were shooting on our nice field on a sunny day. A friend of mine, draw his bow and manage to aim quietly when, coming from nowhere, a nice budgie landed on his front stabilizer. It found it very comfortable and managed to stay a little while.
Of course, my friend did not shoot. Else, the poor bird would have been greatly shaked!
We told him he should really shoot more rapidly... 

(It gives me an idea for a new drawing! Where are my pencils?...)


----------



## mossyoakguy

A duke was hunting in the forest with his men-at-arms and servants; he came across a tree. Upon it, archery targets were painted and smack in the middle of each was an arrow.

'Who is this incredibly fine archer?' cried the duke. 'I must find him!'

After continuing through the forest for a few miles he came across a small boy carrying a bow and arrow. Eventually the boy admitted that it was he who shot the arrows plumb in the center of all the targets.

'You didn't just walk up to the targets and hammer the arrows into the middle, did you?' asked the duke worriedly.

'No my lord. I shot them from a hundred paces. I swear it by all that I hold holy.'

'That is truly astonishing,' said the duke. 'I hereby admit you into my service.' The boy thanked him profusely.

'But I must ask one favor in return,' the duke continued. 'You must tell me how you came to be such an outstanding shot.'

'Well,' said the boy, 'first I fire the arrow at the tree, and then I paint the target around it.'


----------



## mossyoakguy

ok a real story. While at a 3D shoot 4 years ago in North Dakota we took a break at the lunch stand after the first half. Seeing a big turtle sitting on a log about 50 yards out in the pond I had to go get my potato gun from the tent. Watch me blow that turle off that log I said figuring NO WAY it would happen but it's fun shooting the potato gun! KABOOM, the potato hits the water about 5 feet in front of the turtle, skips and knocks the sucker right off the log! I shoulda had it on video, maybe I could win 10,000 bucks on some TV show.


----------



## XXXBowHo

*New Poem*

*BOW TUNING by XXX Bow Ho* 

I was watching cartoons 
When the doorbell rang
So the UPS driver 
Gave my door a bang

I turned the TV down 
And went to get the door
He had a long square box 
Its front, my name it bore

I cut through all the wrap 
To find my brand new bow
A manual attached said: 
_All you need to know!_

Do not shoot your bow 
Straight up in the sky
Always nock an arrow 
Or you may lose an eye

Never leave your bow 
All locked up in a truck
Damaging your limbs 
With heat would really suck

Tiller is at zero 
And bow weight is at min.
Before you shoot an arrow 
Bow tuning must begin

Must always loosen screws 
Before adjusting weight
But when you shoot the bow 
Make sure the screws are tight

The center shot is perfect 
Or so the pages say
But 15 pages later 
More tuning on the way

Paper tuning arrows 
Is certainly a feat
Shooting fletched up arrows 
Through a paper sheet

Nock point high and left side tear… 
Change your nock point first
Shoot some more and check your tears 
Look for a clean burst

Tuning arrows to your bow 
Still does not stop there
Strip your shafts of the vanes 
And shoot the arrows bare

And when you finish tuning
The arrows should fly true
Follow these instructions
That’s all you have to do

 

When I finished reading 
I really should have known
What is all this tuning
For a kid’s bow made of foam?


----------



## doume

It's always a pleasure to read your prose XXXBowHo, this poem is a great one again and its ending is


----------



## Jim C

yuk yuk


----------



## ceciletoxo

ceciletoxo said:


> *Two years ago, we were shooting on our nice field on a sunny day. A friend of mine, draw his bow and manage to aim quietly when, coming from nowhere, a nice budgie landed on his front stabilizer. It found it very comfortable and managed to stay a little while.
> Of course, my friend did not shoot. Else, the poor bird would have been greatly shaked!
> We told him he should really shoot more rapidly...
> 
> (It gives me an idea for a new drawing! Where are my pencils?...) *


At least, I found my pencils...


----------



## doume

Funny one again Cécile   
Hey, this t-shirt is cool ! I want mine !


----------



## tigrou

doume said:


> *Funny one again Cécile
> Hey, this t-shirt is cool ! I want mine !  *


Doume, you're a jealous girl ! 

And did you look at the short ? 

Cecile, I's so honored with you're tee-shirt ! It gave a idea... 

See you soon !


----------



## doume

> Doume, you're a jealous girl !


Me ... never !  


> And did you look at the short ?


Yep ... just have a look at my last post on IS ...


----------



## ceciletoxo

Have I ever told you that I don't like cars?


----------



## Jari

Arrow Flower! 
Hi i got a show what my loved one Ingrid got frome friends when she had a birthday.i wonder if they need water?


----------



## ceciletoxo

These beautiful flowers only need more 10+ to breed !!

A bit of French humour :


----------



## doume

Good one Cécile ... it's hard sometimes to be a good target manufacturer ...


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Here's a Poem I wrote a few years back--

"Archery---More Than a Sport"

Archery is more than a sport to me
It's a lifestyle into which I delve
Hunting, Indoor, and also 3D
Such a rush when I center the twelve!

The solitude of a hunt on a crisp afternoon
The camaraderie of a Field-round too
Seasons pass quickly, almost too soon,
Because there's always some shooting to do!

In the spirit of Ishi, and Fred Bear too
I approach this sport with the intent
To pass on learned knowledge to the deserving few
And deliver the message that's been sent:

"It's not the killing or the winning
That makes this sport so neat
Each arrow is a new memories' beginning
No matter if you win or get beat"

If you haven't given this sport a try
I strongly suggest that you do
A connection will come, between hand and eye
And awaken lost spirits within you.


For the love of our sport--respectfully submitted---Pinwheel 12


----------



## doume

Thanks to give us the occasion to read your prose Kevin ... wonderful ...  
Camaraderie ... who spoke about language barriers ...


----------



## tigrou

Totally agree with you, Doume. Very nice poem !!


----------



## XXXBowHo

Pinwheel12, 

*You share your expertise 
About the Merlin bows
Thanks for also sharing 
Your specialty for prose* 

XXXBowHo


----------



## Pinwheel 12

Thanks to you all for the compliments. It's what Archery is all about for me, so I simply spoke the truth--- even if it did rhyme.. Aya, you do quite well yourself with prose, thanks for your contribution also! Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## [email protected]

*Judge windage???*

They must have called that wingin' it!!! Darndest thing I ever saw!!!

Ditto xxxBow ho.... What happens when she missed? or maybe she didn't  That arrow must have hit the tubulance of the prop and flew terrible ... Hope the crowd wasn't below.... INCOMING!!! MY Arrow is in a flat spin and I can't recover ... EJECT!!! EJECT!!!! EEEEEK!!!! must have killed those feathers 

She must have aimed at the prop to hit the target ... Wouldn't it be easier if the target was on the tail of the plane ????? 

Can't get me to do that .... I have a hard enough time hittin' the target when there is no wind...


----------



## [email protected]

*oops!!*

I'm a newbie can you tell....
I forgot to flip the page before I responded ....

The last message was in response to Gladys Ingle shootin off a plane ... 

SORRY !!!!

ANYWAY kudos to all of you real cool stuff in here  
THANKS


----------



## tigrou

Anyone to help this young lady ??


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Tigrou, what a good representation of the frustration of hard-to-pull arrows!  Seems the french use some of the same "techniques" as us americans!  Either that, or you had a hidden camera at our local indoor range, and wanted to share with the world!  Very funny, and I've seen that "technique" used by both men and women!  As always, your artwork is very enjoyable!


----------



## tigrou

Many Thanks, Gal !
Something is now sure, wherever the archers are, they all have the same problems ! 
I haven't any camera, but I carefully obverse the archers during competions and try to reproduce the typical situations we all lived at least once !


----------



## XXXBowHo

Daniel, is it me, or does she have two left feet??? XXXBowHo


----------



## Jim C

two left feet aya? I attribute it to those funky French shoes. Those "capri" style pants must be big over there haven't seen much of those things in years.

besides, I sometimes have two left thumbs


----------



## tigrou

XXXBowHo said:


> *Daniel, is it me, or does she have two left feet??? XXXBowHo *


 I was just thinking there was something wrong with her right foot...
Need some rest...


----------



## MCjay32

here is a poem that i wrotein cass for an assignment that was suposed to reflect on our selves i guess it kind of does

As he steps onto the feild on a gray morning
he looks over his shoulder for sighns of warning
for he has not lived so many years
without many fears

I sit in a tree a youthful hunter
eyes filled with wonder
will he come my way
or will he live another day

Every few steps he looks behind
to make sure there is nothing to find
his massive rack glimmers in the light
and is a testement to his might

He is getting ever so near 
I draw my bow hopping it wont make a noise he can hear
as my arrow lets lose and flys through the air
the buck still stand there without a care

As the broadhead strikes his shoulder 
he knows that he will grow no older

~Jason McCafferty

thats it any feed back would be great im thinking of writing a collection of outdoor poems 
thanks


----------



## tigrou

XXXBowHo said:


> *Daniel, is it me, or does she have two left feet??? XXXBowHo *


It seams the surgeons did a good job...


----------



## ceciletoxo

Coumpound archers seem always to have hard time with their equipment...


----------



## tigrou

It's so true ! One of the funniest drawing I never saw about archery !


----------



## CHPro

Obviously working on the wife's bow (ala, little fuzzy bear laying on the ground with all the other stuff). But at least he keeps the proper tools around (ala the big hammer laying there as well).

Fun pix, keep 'em coming !

>>---------->


----------



## ceciletoxo

Have you ever thought of the poor moles underground whenever you miss the target ?


----------



## Jim C

screw the moles!! Nasty beasts-twisted my ankle in a cross country meet because of Mr Mole. I used to hunt them with a crossbow and a trident fish arrow. See them moving and whack. worked really good. Also got them with a Gerber Mark II military stilleto, M-80 explosives and other stuff (9mm automatic carbine worked good too) but nothing compared to the horton and the fish arrow!!

True story-at the Arizona cup, former FITA Field Medalist Janet Barrs missed during the FITA and skewered a varmint with her X10. gt was heard to issue a warning to all such creatures when Janet later took the line during the OR


----------



## ceciletoxo

Jim, you'll certainly put a quick end on that........


----------



## UltraShooter

XXXBowHo...obviously you would have been cold standing in the snow like that at the Worlds! What I want to know is where you got your quiver belt and buckle...it appears to be a Hoyt CC+ cam??


----------



## XXXBowHo

UltraShooter said:


> *XXXBowHo...obviously you would have been cold standing in the snow like that at the Worlds! What I want to know is where you got your quiver belt and buckle...it appears to be a Hoyt CC+ cam??  *


The belt you see is one of my CamBelts that I make. Check the link for more info:

AYA's ArcheryArt and CamBelts 

Yes, it is a CC+. However, my favorite is the Darton CPS cam! I make most of my belts with the top cam because it works the best and looks cool.


----------



## Jim C

GREAT DRAWINGS CECIL-the problem is that none of the moles I have encountered were in any shape to picket after I got through  .

Those suckers have nasty teeth though. When I was a boy, my springer was pure hell on those things. She would dig them out, and with one shake, break its back. One time, one bit her on the lip and shake as she might, she couldn't kill it and it was tearing her lip up big time. So she (she was a very smart dog) ran over to a tree and started bashing the mole against the trunk. It was long dead when she was finished and not much was left but the vet still had to stitch her up.

Just hope the PETAphiles don't hear of this. They love all living creatures except humans and hunting dogs


----------



## ceciletoxo

Jim, I may be one of the "petaphile" you talk about.  However, it does no mean hating humans or hunting dogs for me.
Everyone have a right to live, even the moles that are part of our little planet and that deserve their share of life. I've nothing to say against hunters. They are just part of the life and death cycle.

Anyway, I'm happy you enjoyed the drawing which aim is only to make people smile  !!


----------



## UltraShooter

XXXBowHo...sent you a PM.


----------



## Jim C

Cecile-if you have nothing against Hunters then you certainly DO NOT QUALIFY as a PETAphile. In fact I can most certainly say that most hunters KNOW MORE about animals and care more about them t hen the PETA types we have here in the states. Real animal lovers wouldn't blow up a mink farm and let thousands of minks run into a sleet storm thereby freezing to death or being squashed by the automobiles on a nearby highway. PETA extremists (known as the "Animal Liberation Front") did so in Oregon, USA.

anyway, great drawings -do you have moles in your lawns?


----------



## ceciletoxo

Ok Jim. I understand better now what you mean. I'm no hunter, but I like hunters who are respectful of the nature and the animals.

As for moles, we have a lot here. However, they are very small.
French archers use to say they "hunt moles" whenever they miss the target. Of course, we never truly hunt moles with bow and arrows!...

As for myself, I still have 2 or three arrows buried in the tunnels of the moles...


----------



## Jim C

American moles-at least where I live-are about 8-10" long or so. There is one version called a "star nosed mole" that has a snout that appears to have a daisy at the end of it. The worst kind of moles only inhabit the CIA headquarters though 

A student shooting in her first tournament (A metric 900) managed to lose an arrow down a woodchuck (aka a ground hog-imagine a tan guinea pig on steroids) hole.


----------



## tigrou

Best wishes for all archery women...


----------



## tigrou

It's time to go back at work !!


----------



## ceciletoxo

I shall do as she!

Well Garfield tried to do archery, didn't you know that?


----------



## tigrou

Girls only !


----------



## doume

What happened ? Strip-poker winners signed their job ?


----------



## Jim C

hmmm-is that guy's arrowshaft fita legal 23/64?


----------



## tigrou

How much mistakes will you find this time ?


----------



## Jim C

The chick's top is definetly not FITA LEGAL

the draw arm follow through could use some work


----------



## tigrou

Jim C said:


> *The chick's top is definetly not FITA LEGAL *


Revolution on work !


----------



## doume

First ... Daniel ... mercimercimercimercimerci ... you know what I mean ...   

For my own I didn't found in the FITA rules book that we where allowed to have someone holding our backup bow on the shooting line ...


----------



## Shirt

Guy appears to have a left-handed bow and is holding it right-handed...

Don't know whether he'd shoot it like that, though.


----------



## The Hood

I like this thread
I think I may have to Hood in,,yep
Let me read some more and I'll be back and Hood this thing..


----------



## The Hood

*it don't get no better then OneBowTie's place*

55 3d targets in,we're all in the running for the shootdown Yes- after 55 Rineharts counting the 12's. We stand and talk SMACK, in hopes of making one of us mess up on the longest shot on the course. They call this rinehart the "Big Buck"..BUT BUT BUT! you know whats right above the Big Buck??? an APPLE,, A Rinehart Apple..and it's worth 15 points @ 55 ???57 yards...

We got LUCY HOLDERNESS from Great Britain , she like ump teen time World Champion in unp teen different Counties, and just finished 2nd Rookie Womens pro of the year... 

We got "LilWolf", Sherry Forman who just finished 2nd at the ASA worlds...

We got "The Old Dog", Neal Teelow, an aussie, who is Mr. 3d in Australia....

We got ONEBOWTIE who owns the range and know the RANGE. I mean OWN! the guy is Good! He is OneBowTie!

We got Dog, who is a women dream,,he thinks That why we call him Dog, He is bye far a Dog..

and Rounding the group,,The Hood, RobbyHood, The Hood-Lum. Ump Teen time World Champion and in all venue's..

Like the lead in for the smack slam

This Shoot is Call "The Internation 3d Championships since the IBO just Called there shoot and left us hanging........ 

we're at the last Rinehart like I was saying..

Who can hit a 11/2 inch 12 ring at 55yards???
Sherry can
Old Dog can
Hood 
and OBT

But look at this picture..who can hit a Apple at that unknown distists??

as you see there is an arrow in the apple and in the 12..I was first

more to come,,need to go check in on my sponser site..
I hope you lady's come join me there
http://www.huntersnetwork.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=336


----------



## The Hood




----------



## The Hood

Ok, Lucy went first and shot an 5 high and missed the apple to the right...

The hood was up and had to 12 it and hit the apple, I did. then OBT did and Lil'wolf dad to clean it to stay to in the shootdown,,she did to,,I'm thinking,,(man! I can't win here) Teelow 12's and wings one back in the tree. now we are all close in score but Poor Lucy. 
The shootdown is 5 targets, fist person up pick the spot to shoot from,,this is where the 12's kick your butt. obt is a 12ing fool, by that I mean he HIT THEM! and smack'in on us bad,,Oh,hold up,,in the shoot down 14's are in play, That's a little circle surrounded by the 5 in the back..

obt nails two of them,,pretty much taking everyone out..me and Lil'Wolf anyway, we got to go for 14's and well 5's came. so now it's the last night Teelow will be in the U.S. and he's been doing pretty good,,BUT not tonight,,OBT get the Signed ones and the Strut Walk ,bragging rights and all  

so now we are headed to the barn, it's getting dark and at OBT's that Barn time. Vegas 300 and face to face smack in your face. bring in the barn. The Barn is will know to have World records shoot in it,,and on the wall of Kings and Queens are The Targets to prove it. I had a record thier once till The Bomb, Kward (Kelly Ward) took it away! Kelly is THE ASA PRO SHOOTER OF THE YEAR. I think two years in a row. 

The Barn 
(This barn has a Dart system) and few Harleys and The Bus.
Oh, life is good at obt's
so now this will be the last barn play before everyone has to head back home and it's the Bragging rights for the person that wins..long story short. me and Teelow tie>>>>SHOOTOFF<<<
let me add..That I was shooting a new bow that obt,teelow and i horse traded each other out of, it was a one of a kind martin bow personally signed by Gail Martin and build Griv's for OBT ( got it now) 31in'er 
Now teelow miss a 10 about the 6 end, and I was clean,,till the smack got me laughing to hard and I missed. to but me and Teelow tied...
shootout
5 ends in we got to change the rules we when X's 3 ends later,,we go in side outs..two end later..THE HOOD WINS!!!!!!!!hehe

That was some awsome shooting...

you know what come after the OBT range of Dome and the Barn???

The POOL..Pool Party.........
one time I was at obt's and we shoot so much, that the last night I was there,,I couldn't even pull myself forwards in the pool the last night I hurt for months after trying to hang with the Man..

I'll tell you about the known Sims range in the back yard someday


----------



## The Hood

Teelow's all worn out and miss home and Lucy is getting ready for the day,,we start by shooting the known yard sims course and head on from there to the woods and end up in the barn at dark..


----------



## tigrou

Have you ever heard about "Hooter Shooter" ?


----------



## ceciletoxo

Terminatorette ???


----------



## XXXBowHo

Guess she prolly doesn't need an arm guard.... XXXBowHo


----------



## farms100

you think the person next lane over may be imtimidated?

would having a robotic arm be fita legal for recurve? 

wow what a team uniform but the shooes don't match the belt


----------



## tigrou

farms100 said:


> *would having a robotic arm be fita legal for recurve? *


I bet she doesn't care, but I would not be surprised it will be allowed soon for compounds !


----------



## ceciletoxo

No Tigrou ! Even for compounds, electronic devices are forbidden !!!!


----------



## doume

Knowing better now the buddy who gave you the theme for "week 7" ... and knowing your humor ... I'd be very interested to know what he asked you for


----------



## tigrou

Sorry, it's x-rated ! Even Janet did not dare !!!


----------



## doume

> Sorry, it's x-rated ! Even Janet did not dare !!!


Found the answer elsewhere


----------



## tigrou

What ? Who did you mistreat for that ??


----------



## doume

Not necessary in that case  ... just read one of your best half post


----------



## Wes's Dad

*valentines special*

For your consideration. This is why I waited till i was married to get my wife involved in archery!

http://kimmershow.com/fileTamer/Valentine.jpg

Sorry couldn't figure how to get it attached.


----------



## XXXBowHo

Wes's dad.... That's the way I feel!!!


----------



## tigrou

Don't worry, ladies ! The REAL Cupidon grown up since he was a child. Now, this is what he looks like :


----------



## doume

A croquer !!!


----------



## ceciletoxo

Singles are saved !!! Thanks Tigrou for reinsured us !


----------

